# Horse riding trainer/teacher



## RoseandJoey (Mar 31, 2014)

Anybody know a good trainer or a teacher?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes. 

Are you looking for one? We need to know your level of experience, if you own a horse or want to trailer in, what riding discipline and your city/state/country.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Many people know good trainers, but this all depends on your location and experience/ needs. If you have access to a computer (which I assume, considering your enrollment to this site) then do a search of trainers in your area as many have their info up on websites nowadays. Word of mouth is great too- ask someone you board with if they know of any they would recommend. Some post flyers in local tack/ feed stores too.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

where the heck are you?


----------



## RoseandJoey (Mar 31, 2014)

I live in ohio I'm only 13 I have been on a horse over 50 times, I had an instructor. I can cantor and riding is one of my favorite stuff to do.


----------



## RoseandJoey (Mar 31, 2014)

And I do have a horse


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Where in Ohio? East, west, north, south? Maybe a close town?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoseandJoey (Mar 31, 2014)

I live in eastern Ohio.


----------



## RoseandJoey (Mar 31, 2014)

I like your picture!


----------

